
World feared China over coronavirus, but now the tables are turned - doppp
https://www.straitstimes.com/world/united-states/world-feared-china-over-coronavirus-but-now-the-tables-are-turned
======
op03
This will go back and forth for years.

The truth is the world is too complex and both sides will make mistakes.

Thanks to complexity, the solutions will be incomplete and half baked. Such
solutions will create their own issues that can compound the original issues.

The CHOICE will always be to spend time highlighting each others weaknesses,
mistakes, indulge in blame games OR to admit certain problems are above
everyones pay grade and should not be touched until simpler subsets of such
problems are handled.

As anyone anywhere in the world who has lived in a dysfunctional family knows,
hard problems cant get solved when mom and dad don't trust or respect each
other.

